# Cannot move (mov) video files to ipod.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, so i decided to keep some of video files to my ipod classic. i already have some video files on there. it takes (mov) files and i have some (mov) files ripped from DVD. some of which are on my ipod. But now ther are some (mov) files that can not be moved to my opd. can anyone tell my why. i though ALL (mov) files are accepted by the Apple ipod.


----------

